# F10 Rearview Camera Retrofit



## Amujim (Sep 1, 2016)

Hello,

So I bought a retrofit kit off ebay and have installed it successfully! I have a issue and was wondering if anyone has a solution. Whenever I put my car in reverse the idrive screen auto changes to the rearview camera but the right hand side of the screen is show parts of the idrive. 

I understand thats where the PDC car with sensors appears but I dont have PDC. 


My questions is... Is there any way to code the PDC car photo to appear on the right side so it looks more like factory? (I understand PDC will not work) All I want is the photo to make it look like factory.


----------



## CoolerLutz (Nov 17, 2014)

You could try to code your HU with PDC option S508A. Or you simply add HU_NBT > EXBOX 3001 > MACRO_PDC = aktiv.


----------



## AntDX316 (Nov 3, 2009)

CoolerLutz said:


> You could try to code your HU with PDC option S508A. Or you simply add HU_NBT > EXBOX 3001 > MACRO_PDC = aktiv.


Yeah, I think you need to enable the PDC stuff. Also code a PDC option from horizontal to vertical if it's set to that otherwise it won't work.


----------



## 549181 (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi can I borrow your thread

Which pin on NBT is to use the camera input?
The dealer said pin 21-24 for the US and pin 18-28 for the euro.

But pin 18 on NBT harness mic(2)+ ? Should I use the FBAS Trsvc or FBAS base plate pins?


----------



## CoolerLutz (Nov 17, 2014)

The original german retrofit guide says you have to connect the rear camera on:

A42*1B Connector

PIN 21 FBAS+
PIN 24 FBAS-
PIN 23 Shield/Ground

If you have an video switch installed then its different.


----------



## 549181 (Jul 7, 2016)

CoolerLutz said:


> The original german retrofit guide says you have to connect the rear camera on:
> 
> A42*1B Connector
> 
> ...


Thanks i have connected it like that , but i got only 2 cables on the video cable. 1 yellow and 1 black

Iv'e connected the yellow to Fbas + and black to Fbas -, then i got an emulator connected to the Can2 but no pictures is coming on at all.
Have also coded pdc and nbt with 3AG . The menu for camera shows up on the left side but no picture is present not even a blackscreen where the video should apear.


----------



## CoolerLutz (Nov 17, 2014)

What a kind of emulator you use ? Seems to be that the device is compatible with FBAS. With the original retrofit pack from BMW it works on the first attempt. 
Coding seems ok since you get the different screen.


----------



## 549181 (Jul 7, 2016)

A Emulator i bought on aliexpress. don't have a name just that its for NBT and f1x series.


----------



## CoolerLutz (Nov 17, 2014)

Where do you have connected the CAN Bus ?


----------



## 549181 (Jul 7, 2016)

I have connected it to the Ac panel , they sayd not to connected to the back of NBT


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

Camera emulator on F10 needs dual connection to kcan2 and kcan1, i doubt the cheap chineese emulator you have connected on climate panel kcan network will work correct.


----------



## 549181 (Jul 7, 2016)

Neo it's not working at all :rofl:



neo_andersson said:


> Camera emulator on F10 needs dual connection to kcan2 and kcan1, i doubt the cheap chineese emulator you have connected on climate panel kcan network will work correct.


----------



## 549181 (Jul 7, 2016)

how to connect it right to test it? 
dual, do you have a description neo?



neo_andersson said:


> Camera emulator on F10 needs dual connection to kcan2 and kcan1, i doubt the cheap chineese emulator you have connected on climate panel kcan network will work correct.


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

i can not tell you about the chineese emualtors, ours have kcan1 and kcan2 ports and connects directly to ZGW as rear view camera emulation requires data sync with PDC too.
This is for F10 with CIC navigation system, for F10 LCI with NBT, we have same emualator but different connection.


----------



## 549181 (Jul 7, 2016)

Thanks neo

is it the emulator you sell for 350 euro?


----------



## neo_andersson (Feb 3, 2008)

yes, forum members have a 50 euro discount.


----------



## Walker65 (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi all, I'm not sure if this is the right place for this but I've been looking around at the options for an aftermarket reverse camera and I've found the Emtronika can2cam on ebay which looks like it will do the job nicely, I'm just wondering if anyone has installed one and if it's any good?


----------



## Maxstein (Aug 30, 2015)

Retrofit with genuine bmw system need FSC code or not?

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Maxstein said:


> Retrofit with genuine bmw system need FSC code or not?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


Backup camera does not require any FSC Code.


----------



## Maxstein (Aug 30, 2015)

Someone know if an old backup camera module (used in other car) need to change the VIN with mine? If yes, how?

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## adrian.bucica (Mar 16, 2017)

I have one installed. but I never managed to code it to work. I have an F10 from 2010 520 D


----------

